# Member accounts snafu



## ripjack13 (Nov 17, 2022)

Ok, 2 members have contacted me about their accounts not having sufficient permissions to post a reply or send a pm lately. I fixed one, but it took a little searching around and bumbling around with the perms, but I got it. I sent Matt a message about it, and if it happens again, maybe I can help a little better. 

But in the meantime, if anyone has this problem please let me know, and I'll try to fix ya up asap.

Reactions: Like 6 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 17, 2022)

ripjack13 said:


> Ok, 2 members have contacted me about their accounts not having sufficient permissions to post a reply or send a pm lately. I fixed one, but it took a little searching around and bumbling around with the perms, but I got it. I sent Matt a message about it, and if it happens again, maybe I can help a little better.
> 
> But in the meantime, if anyone has this problem please let me know, and I'll try to fix ya up asap.


We’re both of these new accounts, or seasoned accounts? Chuck


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 17, 2022)

Nature Man said:


> We’re both of these new accounts, or seasoned accounts? Chuck


Not new. Long time members...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 17, 2022)

ripjack13 said:


> Not new. Long time members...


Very strange. Correctable glitch, I hope. Chuck


----------



## Sprung (Nov 18, 2022)

Someone forgot to put the buttons back up, out of @Tony 's reach again?

Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MattW (Nov 18, 2022)

I've replied to @ripjack13 directly, however, this was due to their email addresses bouncing as they marked site emails as spam causing a complaint to be logged. If your email bounces, it flags on your account preventing further interaction with the site until a VALID email address is provided. As theirs was due to a complaint being received, it puts their existing email address on a suppression list, so no further mails will be sent to it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 4


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 18, 2022)

@Lou Currier

@sleevecc


----------



## Lou Currier (Nov 19, 2022)

MattW said:


> I've replied to @ripjack13 directly, however, this was due to their email addresses bouncing as they marked site emails as spam causing a complaint to be logged. If your email bounces, it flags on your account preventing further interaction with the site until a VALID email address is provided. As theirs was due to a complaint being received, it puts their existing email address on a suppression list, so no further mails will be sent to it.


I have never marked woodbarter emails as spam so I am not sure how it happened. I go through my spam folder often and look and see if anything was sent there that should not have been before I delete them...woodbarter has never appeared in my spam folder.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 30, 2022)

@Gary Schuler please read Matt's post.


----------



## GS-76 (Nov 30, 2022)

I put in a new password and everything works now. Thanks


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 1, 2022)

Gary Schuler said:


> I put in a new password and everything works now. Thanks


Gary I tried to reply to your email last night but it bounced back undeliverable. you may have inadvertently marked woodbarter emails as spam. That's why this is happening. Please add woodbarter to your safe emails list. Or look in your spam folder for our emails and mark it as not spam.


----------



## ripjack13 (Sunday at 8:00 AM)

GS-76 said:


> I put in a new password and everything works now. Thanks





ripjack13 said:


> Gary I tried to reply to your email last night but it bounced back undeliverable. you may have inadvertently marked woodbarter emails as spam. That's why this is happening. Please add woodbarter to your safe emails list. Or look in your spam folder for our emails and mark it as not spam.



Gary, you haven't replied to my messages, anyhow, I merged your old account with this new one. Anything you posted under the Gary Shuler account is now on this gs76 account.
Just make sure you *do not mark any of these woodbarter emails as spam.*


----------

